# ttc#1 for 2yrs, 35, unexplained, County Durham. 1st IVF appt Gateshead



## Tryingtostayrational (Nov 29, 2017)

Had all the standard bloods, ultrasound and HSG on NHS but nothing of concern was found. My partner has two SAs which were ok. My AMH is apparently excellent for my age. 

We have our initial consultation next week (NHS). I know it’s silly but I’m feeling nervous. Would love to hear some encouraging words, especially from anyone who is a total wuss about needles and hospitals like me, or has been to Gateshead.

Not sure what to expect really which is adding to my anxiety. Eek!


----------



## beachbliss (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi tryingtostayrational,

I hope this message finds you well? How did it go? I know how you feel, I feel the same about starting IVF ICSI in Feb. I'm worried about how I'll feel on drugs as I hate to even take paracetemol 🤗 Anxious about telling work and needing time off. (I'm quite a private person) anyway enough about me, I hope everything is moving forward well  xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI trying

Welcome!  

The one thing I have found with IVF is it toughens you up pretty quickly in lots of aspects, needles being one of them. After 10 rounds I can happily inject myself without any issues at all, its a horrible reality that becomes very normal. its the same as my fear of flying too, having to fly regularly to various destinations constantly meant that my fear became a lot less.

The nurses will guide you and reassure you how to do the injections correctly and in the least painful way, I found that putting an ice pack on the area for 5 mintues before hand numbed the area to the point of not feeling anything. 

Good luck with your treatment, wishing you tons of success xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello ,

You are pretty much the same as me Im 35, from country durham and we have had all the tests and been told we have 'unexplained fertility' so frustrating!

We are currently being treated at Gateshead QE, they really are amazing, we have had one fresh cycle where i got 1 fresh transfers and 2 suitable for freezing. Ive had the first FET and will be onto the next one in the new year. The staff are really friendly and will help you and tailor your cycle to you.

Its natural to be nervous and as others have mentioned you do toughen up quick in response to the needles. I just keep telling myself its a means to an end. So desperate for a baby that ill do anything. 

Any questions just drop me a message. I must admit when i went for the frozen transfer this time around i was much more relaxed as i knew a bit more of what to expect.

Good Luck

xx


----------



## Tryingtostayrational (Nov 29, 2017)

Sorry I haven’t responded til now - I didn’t realise I wouldn’t get a notification that someone had replied - what a numpty! I’m now in the middle of my downreg injections and so far all fine. I seem to be good at bruising myself but the injections themselves don’t hurt and are totally manageable. My first one was weird - I got the needle in fine and then I was so shocked that I’d done it and it didn’t hurt that my hands shook like crazy so I had to just leave it sticking out of my belly til I stopped shaking and could press the plunger! 😂 But it was totally fine and if I can do it anyone can.

All being well my egg collection will be early March. That’s the bit that is scaring me the most as I’ve never had any kind of operation or even a cannula. I’ve ordered some Emla cream to numb myself but not sure where to even put it so will ask when I’m next at the clinic. I feel like such an idiot, I know giving birth is way worse so I should not be worried about this, but I’m just a big wuss.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey there 

you will be kinda sedated for egg collection. You can feel slight twinges but it shouldn't hurt too much. I remember being really sleepy when i came home but i wasnt in any real pain just a bit of general discomfort.

good luck!


----------



## Tryingtostayrational (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you 😊 x


----------



## NinjaSparkles (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Trying,

Just wanted to send you a wave and a hug from a fellow County Durham member. We were also 'unexplained' which was frustrating as hell, but we got there in the end - we had our treatment at CFL though. I hope your cycle is going well x


----------



## Tryingtostayrational (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Ninja, thank you for your message - I’ve only just seen it (probably me being dense but I don’t get any notifications). I can’t believe it but we got a BFP! I’m almost 6 weeks now so keeping everything crossed for our scan at 7 weeks. Gateshead have been brilliant, they really have


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations  I would highly recommend the "Waiting for early scans" thread where you can talk to other people at the same stage as you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=385314.0

On any post you can activate email notifications by clicking "notify" which is on the right just below the thread title.

Good luck xxx


----------



## NinjaSparkles (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Trying - congratulations on your BFP! I really hope all is progressing well.

I have only just this minute figured out how to turn notifications on myself, I hadn't seen your reply until just now either but hopefully if you see this and reply I will know about it!


----------

